
Student solves a 100-year-old physics enigma - Akababa
https://phys.org/news/2019-12-student-year-old-physics-enigma.html
======
cellular
This is why my gravity-fed rainwater hose does not always water my garden,
which is about the same level of my cistern but travels via a dip midway (I
figured the dip would remove bubbles once filled with water, but I was
wrong...not sure how bubbles form: bacteria? Out gassing of warmed water).

Very frustrating.

I use a valve to bleed water near the dip by turning the valve on and off to
hammer out the bubbles. Takes forever and I'd like it to be automatic (because
I want my rain water cistern to overflow to my garden too. But I don't want to
get rid of the bubbles by going outside in the rain, or going outside at
night)

~~~
Akababa
How wide is the hose? According to the article, the bubble phenomenon happens
in tubes several mm wide.

What happens when you remove the dip?

~~~
cellular
It's standard 1/2" drip irrigation feeder line.

I haven't ever removed the dip because otherwise, it would run through an area
I don't want to see the hose.

